

Hacking Firefox OS - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/11/hacking-firefox-os/

======
kodkod
There are no phones available AFAIK yet. Only in development. You can emulate
it. Which is not the easier from what i've tried

------
Ygg2
Is there a Firefox phone available? And for how much?

~~~
rnyman
No, no phones for purchasing yet. They will, most likely, be available in the
first half of next year. There are a few devices to test on for developers
([https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Boot_to_Gec...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Boot_to_Gecko/Firefox_OS_build_prerequisites?redirectlocale=en-
US&redirectslug=Mozilla%2FBoot_to_Gecko%2FB2G_build_prerequisites)), but none
are optimal for usage at this moment.

When it comes to testing, r2d2b2g
([https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/10/r2d2b2g-an-experimental-
pr...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/10/r2d2b2g-an-experimental-prototype-
firefox-os-test-environment/)) is the best option for now (and tomorrow we at
Mozilla will talk more about its future on Mozilla Hacks).

~~~
bryanlarsen
I was under the impression that the Galaxy Nexus was better supported -- I
just ordered a Nexus 4 and was hoping to flash Firefox OS onto my old Galaxy
Nexus...

~~~
rnyman
It could work, but support for Nexus 4 would be very experimental. For that
specific device, unless you really want an adventure, I'd recommend sticking
to Android for now.

------
SimianLogic2
doesn't sound like "hacking" so much as "using"

